
How to Glue This to That - mcav
http://www.thistothat.com/
======
dsl
adhesive.com has a way more advanced version of this. You add can additional
criteria, like rigid/flexible, heat resistance, dries clear, etc.

They also let you order directly from them. I've used them quite a few times
when I couldn't find something suitable at the hardware place by my house.

